# Cheap Prosound 10"



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Celestion is my "goto" brand for affordable prosound gear. Generally cheaper than B&C and nearly as good.

Loudspeakers Plus has their 10" neo woofer on clearance for over 50% off:

Celestion NTR10-2520E 10" Neodymium Bass/ Midrange Speaker

get it while you can...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I think I`ve got the last pair, Thank You!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Delivered today and worth every penny IMHO, now what HF driver you`d suggest for them? horn size preferably no wider that 10"


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Home or car?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Home

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Must be nice! Have fun with those


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Celestion is my "goto" brand for affordable prosound gear. Generally cheaper than B&C and nearly as good.
> 
> Loudspeakers Plus has their 10" neo woofer on clearance for over 50% off:
> 
> ...


Missed the boat on this one . Out of stock 
Got any other cheap 10s that are good?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

oabeieo said:


> Missed the boat on this one . Out of stock
> Got any other cheap 10s that are good?


Yeah I snatched last pair.
Can sell it to you since I have no time whatsoever to play with them.
PM me if interested.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> Yeah I snatched last pair.
> Can sell it to you since I have no time whatsoever to play with them.
> PM me if interested.


Pm sent


----------

